# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  European Union Labs HGH

## Cpeppertooth

Has anyone used European Union Labs HGH. If so, is it legit?

----------


## Cpeppertooth



----------


## johnC80

Label looks amateur

----------


## Cpeppertooth

It does to me too, aside from the pregnancy test there isnt any way to tell if its bunk tho, huh?

----------

